# Just purchased this!



## masonwebb (Jul 23, 2013)

Paid 74$ USD Tell me what you think

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121148267043?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## glondor (Jul 23, 2013)

You asked. You paid too much. Fun for A/P experiments. Cut to short lengths to conserve chems.


----------



## niteliteone (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks like you did a lot better than if you bought RAM.
Every one of those sticks should give back more gold than the fingers from 10 sticks of DDR. :shock: 
Hope it pays out for you. 8)


----------



## etack (Jul 23, 2013)

If they are one sided and 80% Au plated and only 10 micro inch thick plating the you should recover in the 2.5g range. looks like you did pretty good.

Eric


----------



## masonwebb (Jul 26, 2013)

etack said:


> If they are one sided and 80% Au plated and only 10 micro inch thick plating the you should recover in the 2.5g range. looks like you did pretty good.
> 
> Eric



Thanks for the math! They should make for really clean flakes and easier washing. I'm going to remove all the solder mask with sodium hydroxide. Ill post on how it goes.


Merci everyone!


----------



## masonwebb (Aug 4, 2013)

etack said:


> If they are one sided and 80% Au plated and only 10 micro inch thick plating the you should recover in the 2.5g range. looks like you did pretty good.
> 
> Eric


 
I just received the item, and both sides are plated. Im in the process of removing the solder mask now


----------



## masonwebb (Sep 3, 2013)

Update! I processed around 4 lbs and recovered 2.1 grams  quite happy


----------

